# A spooky graveyard. A creepy basement. A pair of coffins. Night Camp for kids.



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello. I am new to Kindle boards and wanted to introduce myself. I've published many, many short stories in magazines and then got into writing novels. Night Camp is my first Kindle book. It's written for older middle grade readers, though my other stories and books are for adults readers. I'm really pleased to get the book out there, though I haven't got a Kindle yet and have to do my ebook reading on my iPod Touch. Night Camp is a labor of love for the children in my family who wanted me to write a book just for them.

From the back cover:

A spooky graveyard. A creepy basement. A pair of coffins. 
Thirteen-year-old Shane Andrews hates summer camp. When his parents allow him to choose, Shane decides to pick the worst camp he can find. Night Camp must be terrible. For one thing, activities take place at night and campers sleep during the day. That can’t be good, Shane reasons. His parents will realize Night Camp is even worse than they thought and they’ll come back to get him. Then Shane’s plans for summer freedom fall apart. His cousin Brad, a boy with a huge collection of tabloid magazines, convinces Shane that two of the camp counselors are vampires. Shane enlists the help of Brad and a girl camper named Nicole. The three set out to save themselves and the other campers. Then Shane uncovers the secret of Night Camp…

LCEvans,
Author: Night Camp, Jobless Recovery, Talented Horsewoman


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome. Are you going to publish your other books on the Kindle? They both look very interesting. Good to have another author on KB.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, LC. Glad to have you here. Here's a link to your book:


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Linda I really enjoyed Jobless Recovery (as you know from my review).  When it becomes available on Kindle, I certainly would recommend it to all Kindle users - it was a great read and prophetic!  Looking forward to reading Night Camp as well.

Yale R Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

L.C., thanks for posting about your new book. I just finished the sample and really enjoyed it. I went ahead and 1-clicked. I recommend others do the same.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome. I will need to get back electronic rights from the publisher before I can put my other two books on Kindle. But that is definitely something I plan to do.
Linda


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

This sounds like such a very neat idea for a book!!! 

I especially like that it's geared for children. They'll just love it!!! 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

WPotocki said:


> This sounds like such a very neat idea for a book!!!
> 
> I especially like that it's geared for children. They'll just love it!!!
> 
> Good luck!!!!


Adults can enjoy it too. I'm certainly having a good time with it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I am happy to announce that Night Camp will soon be out in paperback through Create Space. I just approved my proof copy yesterday and the book should be listed by Saturday. Many thanks to all who are giving it a try.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I finished Night Camp last night and I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I recommend everyone give it a try. It's well-written, has great characters, and is a lot of fun to read through.

Thanks for providing us with such a wonderful book, LC.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you for reading my book, CS. I've toyed with the idea of writing a sequel, but right now I'm busy revising another book I wrote last year. This one would probably be classed as women's fiction, or maybe southern fiction, though usually I write mysteries. Anyway the new book is about a woman living in Charleston, SC, who decides she's ready to start dating again after her divorce.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi again - 

I mean to ask you the name of the person that did your cover. It's really great? 

Did you do it yourself? Or did you outsource?!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> Thank you for reading my book, CS. I've toyed with the idea of writing a sequel...


I would *love* to see a sequel. I'm not sure how you could do it, but I guess that's for you to figure out.  In any case, I hope you do eventually write a follow-up to Night Camp.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

I look forward to reading this book


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Wendy,
My cover was done by Gregory Bernard Banks of Wheelman Press, the publishing imprint of BDDesign LLC. I absolutely love what Greg did with my book concept. By the way, Greg is also a very good writer. Look for his books on Kindle. So far I've only read Phoenix Tales, Stories of Life and Death, but I intend to read more. I'm not usually a fan of science fiction, but the quality of the writing is so good, you can't help but be drawn in and feel the emotion of the stories.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Interesting. I figured that CS had found out about the book from these boards but I would never have guessed that it was via a thread created by the author himself.

Anyway. I really liked the sample and I bought the book, I haven't read it yet but I'm expecting really good things from it.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

yes, the sample was not bad at all


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks, Selcien. I do hope you enjoy the book. I also write mysteries for adults. Sadly I do not have electronic rights for my mystery Talented Horsewoman, but I am currently checking with my publisher to see if they will put the book on Kindle.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Just wanted to know if you ever got an update about Talented Horsewoman on Kindle? I love a good mystery.

Also, maybe I'm mistaken, but it seems only a handful of people here have tried Night Camp (forgive me if my impression is inaccurate or out of line in any way). I hope the "children's" label isn't scaring people away. It's an original idea and a really fun read - definitely one of the most enjoyable books I've experienced in recent memory. I'm hoping others will give it a shot too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The children's label is exactly what has attracted me to _Night Camp_. I don't want to be the lone KB'er who doesn't read vampire stories, and this one looks like a fun vampire read. Yes, I one-clicked.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You weren't alone, Gertie; I was with you.

<sniff>

Now, I'm alone. 



Ann


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am a sucker for vampire books...maybe I can coax a few of my kids to read it too


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You weren't alone, Gertie; I was with you.
> 
> <sniff>
> 
> ...


I'll let you know when I read it, Ann. I'm guessing from the reviews that it's only "suspected" vampires. Hopefully, there won't be any


Spoiler



blood-sucking


 (shudder)


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Sowwy, Dori don't do vampire.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

LC,
Let us know how its going with Talented Horsewoman.  Are there enough good horse stories out there?
Also, I love southern fiction.  So get going on that one!  Right now I'm reading The Help and I just love it.  Have you looked at it?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

one clicked but it may be a few days before I read --


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I really enjoyed Night Camp...I needed something light and easy to read, not that that is a bad thing but you know what I mean *


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks to all who are reading and enjoying Night Camp. So far have not gotten my publisher to budge on putting Talented Horsewoman on Kindle. But I am writing a sequel, another horse murder mystery, and will publish it on Kindle myself. My southern woman book will be out very soon. I just approved the cover and I'm making final revisions. I have to stop tinkering with the book and let it go.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sure is hard to stop with the tinkering, isn't it?  

I had a writing instructor tell me once that she wouldn't read Gone With The Wind again, cause she'd probably try and edit the da*#  thing.....  

Do we get to know the title of the new southern woman book?


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

The Southern women's book is called We Interrupt This Date. It will be out soon. Very soon.


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

I started reading Night Camp last night and so far I'm liking it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jammie said:


> I started reading Night Camp last night and so far I'm liking it.


Me, too.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I liked it, it was a nice little story. I think my 12 year old would like it as well.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm so glad you are liking Night Camp. I actually did start a sequel and put it aside for other projects. But I may pick it up again and finish it. First I have to finish my Southern women book.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> I'm so glad you are liking Night Camp. I actually did start a sequel and put it aside for other projects. But I may pick it up again and finish it. First I have to finish my Southern women book.


*I'd definitely be interested in reading a sequel...or more  I think it's a story that my DD would like.*


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

Just finished the book at lunch.  Very cute.  I'd also be interested in a sequel.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm going to download your book and give it a try.  I'm a fan of "youth" books, I guess I'm a kid at heart (at 60).  
jp


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I still don't like vampire books, but Night Camp is very well-written and a fun read.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Jammie,
Thanks so much for the great review of Night Camp. You made my day. Now you all have convinced me to pick up that sequel I started and finish it.


----------



## Jammie (Feb 23, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> Jammie,
> Thanks so much for the great review of Night Camp. You made my day. Now you all have convinced me to pick up that sequel I started and finish it.


You're very welcome. Thank you for writing a great book.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

LCEvans said:


> Jammie,
> Thanks so much for the great review of Night Camp. You made my day. Now you all have convinced me to pick up that sequel I started and finish it.


That's music to my ears!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I still don't like vampires, even such benign vampires as Colin and Trevor, but Night Camp is still a good book.  

I'll definitely look forward to the sequel.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

So, what age would you say is the youngest reader that should read this? Is it PG or PG-13? I noticed something got blacked-out on another reply. And I am just thinking that MAYBE that means something too old for my 9 year-old.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

<side note> When you see something blacked out it's not permanently obscured. It's "spoiler block" which is useful if you're going to talk about a book but might be giving away a critical plot point.


Spoiler



You can 'block' it like this.



It is also good for when there is language or description that is not something Harvey would like his 11 year old girls to see. Of course, they're pretty smart, and they still could see it by just holding the mouse pointer over it. But at least it doesn't leap off the screen.

<end side note. . .back to your regularly programming. >


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> <side note> When you see something blacked out it's not permanently obscured. It's "spoiler block" which is useful if you're going to talk about a book but might be giving away a critical plot point.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thanks Ann,

Hey! I tried it and it worked! I see now that those words weren't bad, but yea, would not want my girl to see some of the stuff on the author's pages for sure. SO does ANYONE know if THIS book is suitable for a 9 year-old? I never got an answer to that.
Most people are probably out enjoying the long weekend... but this IS how I enjoy, bouncing between my chatrooms and discussion boards after "Girlie" goes to bed!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thanks Ann,
> 
> Hey! I tried it and it worked! I see now that those words weren't bad, but yea, would not want my girl to see some of the stuff on the author's pages for sure. SO does ANYONE know if THIS book is suitable for a 9 year-old? I never got an answer to that.
> Most people are probably out enjoying the long weekend... but this IS how I enjoy, bouncing between my chatrooms and discussion boards after "Girlie" goes to bed!


*I really enjoyed the book but I didn't think there was anything that might not be appropriate for a 9 y/o, nor was it too scary. That said, you could read it first and decide *


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *I really enjoyed the book but I didn't think there was anything that might not be appropriate for a 9 y/o, nor was it too scary. That said, you could read it first and decide *


THANKS! I have been waiting for like three days for someone to tell me about it... and I now think I probably should have just purchased it over the weekend when I had time.... now I will have to wait until school ends, as I am a teacher.....


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> THANKS! I have been waiting for like three days for someone to tell me about it... and I now think I probably should have just purchased it over the weekend when I had time.... now I will have to wait until school ends, as I am a teacher.....


Erm, purchasing it requires only the push of a button. How does that take *any* time?? Am I missing something here? 

Edit: Oh, you probably meant time to *read* it. Boy do I feel stupid now.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

How embarrassing.  I never knew that about the black thingy, but it is one cool little feature.  So how do you make that black thingy, anyway?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> How embarrassing. I never knew that about the black thingy, but it is one cool little feature. So how do you make that black thingy, anyway?


If you look at the top, the SP right next to the three A's is the Spoiler.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

CS said:


> Erm, purchasing it requires only the push of a button. How does that take *any* time?? Am I missing something here?
> 
> Edit: Oh, you probably meant time to *read* it. Boy do I feel stupid now.


READING it.... don't feel bad... I guess once you started typing you could not help posting anyway, right? As a teacher and mother and religious educator, I have so many coals in the fire... I do however have a little time when my hubby has the Kindle to play on here... maybe HE can read it! He LIKES vampires.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> THANKS! I have been waiting for like three days for someone to tell me about it... and I now think I probably should have just purchased it over the weekend when I had time.... now I will have to wait until school ends, as I am a teacher.....


*You're welcome.

It's actually a quick read...the plot isn't too heavy where you have to really pay attention. It was pretty entertaining so it is perfect for 5 minutes here and there *


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Spoiler



So I just write in here like this and it works? hahahaha!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *You're welcome.
> 
> It's actually a quick read...the plot isn't too heavy where you have to really pay attention. It was pretty entertaining so it is perfect for 5 minutes here and there *


Thanks again, I think I'll get my hubby to read it first anyway, he has all that extra time when I am cooking, cleaning, taxiing.........


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thanks again, I think I'll get my hubby to read it first anyway, he has all that extra time when I am cooking, cleaning, taxiing.........


*Anytime ;-)

Slight hijacking here...have you read your avatar?*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So I just write in here like this and it works? hahahaha!





Spoiler



YAY!


 You can actually make a running banner if you play with the colors and the <-M TOO! Good for B-Day messages...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *Anytime ;-)
> 
> Slight hijacking here...have you read your avatar?*


No, do you need to PM me about it??


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> No, do you need to PM me about it??


*LOL, no worries...just wondering how the book was ;-p*


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *LOL, no worries...just wondering how the book was ;-p*


I just happened to be known as the blue-eyed girl, and my avatar would not load, so....I'm awondering' whose book I am promoting though!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I just happened to be known as the blue-eyed girl, and my avatar would not load, so....I'm awondering' whose book I am promoting though!


*LMAO...The Host *


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I started reading Night Camp near the beginning of April unfortunately my interests tend to be highly erratic, so it wasn't until yesterday that I started to read it again, today I finished it.

I thought the book was well written, the story though could have turned out to be good, or not so good, it was dependent on the direction the story went, and the story went the way that I needed it to, (warning: book ruining spoiler)


Spoiler



the thing of it is that I wish more time could have been spent post reveal, it would have been nice to have seen how Night Camp would have been after Shane and co saved Trevor and Colin rather than simply jumping to when they were leaving camp 'cause I would have really liked to have spent more time with Trevor and Colin when it was clear that they were friendly folk rather than devious monsters.



All in all I thought it was a good book, well worth reading. It shouldn't need to be said but I'll say it anyway, I'd very much be interested in a sequel.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *LMAO...The Host *


The Host is a Great book by the "Twilight" author Stephenie Meyer.
jp


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I finished Night Camp last night and really enjoyed it.  I think it has all the elements to make it attractive to kids of all ages.  CONGRATULATIONS!!!
jp


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Linda:

I still like Camp B Positive.   Those were the days.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

By the way, Linda, I've been reading Night Camp for a while, but I just haven't taken enough time to really just finish it. I intend to do that this week, though.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello, I've been gone awhile due to unforeseen family circumstances. Hopefully all of that will soon be cleared up--one daughter moving in, son moving out, possible move to another state for me. Very hectic times and I hate when I can't go to my favorite web places--such as Kindleboards. But many thanks to all who have read Night Camp. I am very close to getting my southern women book out and then will start my Night Camp sequel. Also, thanks for the nice reviews. You guys are the best.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> The Host is a Great book by the "Twilight" author Stephenie Meyer.
> jp


Thanks, I was awondering.....


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy (Dec 4, 2008)

Enjoyed Night Camp.  Quick and easy.  
As far as the 9 year old reading the book...  absolutely.  Night Camp plays with your imagination and that of the campers.  Nothing graphic.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Good, I am going to give her my Kindle when my Dx comes in. Thanks.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Why oh, why are you on the one of the back pages? It looks like *I* _killed_ it... way back when... *sowwwy*...   I have certainly learned a lot about the KB and Indie authors since then... and am so loving being able to talk with all of you... Do you have a new thread for this book? Summer is not here yet... but with 48 states having snow right now... it sure would be a nice warm read!  As I mentioned before on another thread, my DD wants to take this DTB to camp with her!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Miss Merry...thanks for bringing this up front!  I don't know how I missed it.  My niece would love this (not to mention her aunt  )

This is perfect LC, her birthday is in two weeks.  I just grabbed it!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Me too! And with amazon's great 3-for-4 deal and FREE shipping, we got three hardback Trixie Belden books and Night Camp for $22.98. And thanks to Susan's giftcard (for Girl Scout cookies) we did not even have to spend a single penny!


Spoiler



(Daddy bought Susan's cookies... he just does not know it yet! )


BTW Susan:


Spoiler



cookies are going out Monday... did not anticipate such yucky weather... I did not want to pick them up in the pouring rain @ 38 degrees! Got them this morning and sorting and bagging them today.


Sorry Ms. Evans did not mean to hi-jack your thread...  Think of it as a BUMP!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

No problem. Thank you for bumping my thread. I do hope all of you who bought the book enjoy it. I had posted in a new thread that I just got a review from a reader who read the book to some children she was babysitting and one of them stole the book out of her purse to read it again. Really made my day.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I had started a sequel to Night Camp a long time ago when I finished the first draft of the book. I thought it was lost, but recently went through a box of old floppy disks and found it and was able to load it onto an old desktop machine. The sequel so far has only about 10,000 words, but I hope to finish it this year.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

LCEvans said:


> I had started a sequel to Night Camp a long time ago when I finished the first draft of the book. I thought it was lost, but recently went through a box of old floppy disks and found it and was able to load it onto an old desktop machine. The sequel so far has only about 10,000 words, but I hope to finish it this year.


My DD says "By Summer? By Summer? BY SUMMER?" as she bouces around the room!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, with that much excitement, I may have to put aside one of my current projects and move it up. Thank your DD for me.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

My son and I are listening to this with the text to speech function. He really likes it so far.
My kiddo has dyslexia and we struggle to find books he is interested for his age - 11. Since his reading level is low the options out there are not great.

We are looking forward to listening to more tonight.

Jenna


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm so glad he likes it. I just gave a couple of copies to my grandson's school and the librarian and teacher were so happy to get the book as it was popular among his classmates (4th grade) when he took it along on his field trip. They had a three hour train ride each way to go to Raleigh and were only allowed to bring books and notebooks. My grandson's friends kept taking the book away from him and each other to read it.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

My son and I are loving this book!! As he was reading outloud the other day he stopped midsentence and said, "I can picture this all in my head!"


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I love it when kids like my book. I haven't put in much work on the sequel recently because I'm working on a sequel to my mystery Talented Horsewoman and also I was helping a friend get her book formatted for publication.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

My son said he'd like you to write "Knight Camp"



If you do - we'll buy it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> My son said he'd like you to write "Knight Camp"
> 
> 
> 
> If you do - we'll buy it.


Too funny!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Knight Camp. Hmmm. Really interesting idea. Wonder if I can combine knights and vampires. At a summer camp.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking for myself only, I don't see any need for vampires.  Just knights.  Kind of like where kids now go to Basketball camp or Space camp. . .'except it's an alternate world where they go to Knight camp. . . . . . . . .like, steam punk is what if Victorian technology advanced without the whole digital thing. . . .this would be Medeival Punk, as it were. . . . .

But, hey, I can't write creatively worth beans . . . . . .


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I just wanted to remind everyone that my children's book Night Camp remains on sale at for .99. Now that it's summer and many kids are going to camp, they might enjoy some summer fun with this light-hearted mystery/vampire story.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

In my favorite review of all time, a babysitter wrote that one of the children she was caring for stole Night Camp out of her purse to read it again on his own. Last week The Boy (my grandson) took Night Camp to school to read during quiet time. He loves the book and says many of the other students showed interest and wanted to borrow his copy, though the school library has it, too. Friday The Boy's copy of Night Camp was stolen out of his desk. I had to give him another one to take to school this morning. I'm left wondering why, if kids love Night Camp so much, the book isn't selling a bunch.  
I guess it's much harder to sell kid's books unless you know how to market to the parents. Any suggestions on how I can improve in that area?

Linda


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Sales for Night Camp have started out stronger than usual this month and I am wondering if it's due to Halloween.

A spooky graveyard. A creepy basement. A pair of coffins. Are two of the camp counselors really vampires?

Linda


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, I agree, it would

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I read the Kindle version (of course) and bought the paperback for my grandkid's school library.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Sales are still decent this Halloween month, though have slowed since the beginning of the month. My grandson is reading the book in class and he let his teacher see it. She showed so much interest that I gave her a copy. Of course, I'm hoping she adds it to the list of books she wants the students to read. And I always include a bookmark for one of my other books whenever I sell or give away a book. I want readers.  

Linda


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm starting to see a nice boost in sales for Night Camp that has me wondering if kids are getting Kindles for Christmas. 

About Night Camp:

A spooky graveyard. A creepy basement. A pair of coffins. 
Thirteen-year-old Shane Andrews hates summer camp. When his parents allow him to choose, Shane decides to pick the worst camp he can find. Night Camp must be terrible. For one thing, activities take place at night and campers sleep during the day. That can’t be good, Shane reasons. His parents will realize Night Camp is even worse than they thought and they’ll come back to get him. Then Shane’s plans for summer freedom fall apart. His cousin Brad, a boy with a huge collection of tabloid magazines, convinces Shane that two of the camp counselors are vampires. Shane enlists the help of Brad and a girl camper named Nicole. The three set out to save themselves and the other campers. Then Shane uncovers the secret of Night Camp…

Short Excerpt:

I took a half step forward. Then I stopped so fast, the others bumped into me. A flash of movement on my right had warned me just before I walked into disaster. 
My heart seemed to stop in my chest. Trevor, Colin, and Aunt Lydia were standing in a room next to another door. The whole castle must be a maze of doors and rooms. 
If the Talbots stepped even an inch closer, they'd spot us. I didn't dare move. Good thing all my vital signs had stopped so they couldn't hear me. 
Nicole and Brad, pressed so close behind me they seemed part of my body, had seen too. I could tell by the way they tensed up and started sweating all over me.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Night Camp sold well at Christmas and is doing even better so far this month. My average sales ranking is inching up. I have to believe kids got Kindles for Christmas. Night Camp is a good book for the 9 to 12 age range. 

About Night Camp:

A spooky graveyard. A creepy basement. A pair of coffins. 
Thirteen-year-old Shane Andrews hates summer camp. When his parents allow him to choose, Shane decides to pick the worst camp he can find. Night Camp must be terrible. For one thing, activities take place at night and campers sleep during the day. That can’t be good, Shane reasons. His parents will realize Night Camp is even worse than they thought and they’ll come back to get him. Then Shane’s plans for summer freedom fall apart. His cousin Brad, a boy with a huge collection of tabloid magazines, convinces Shane that two of the camp counselors are vampires. Shane enlists the help of Brad and a girl camper named Nicole. The three set out to save themselves and the other campers. Then Shane uncovers the secret of Night Camp…


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Night Camp is still on sale for $.99.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Night Camp was the first book I read by you, Linda. I remember getting my copy when we started sharing promoting tricks over on Amazon. This one holds a special place for me. May your books live on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

After reading the Kindle book, I purchased the paperback for the elementary school library. Our librarian obviously enjoyed it because she featured the book the next week.


----------

